
Will the United Kingdom Officially Exit the European Union by March 29? - HillaryBriss
https://www.predictit.org/markets/detail/4672/Will-the-United-Kingdom-officially-exit-the-European-Union-by-March-29
======
a008t
So what's the eli5 on how this works? How does predictit make a profit?

~~~
Someone
There are sites that don’t aim to make money. This site seems one of them:

 _”PredictIt is a research project of Victoria University of Wellington. In
order to take full advantage of the research opportunities presented by
prediction markets like PredictIt, we make our data available to members of
the academic community at no cost. PredictIt’s market data offers researchers
a wealth of information that can be used to further our understanding of a
wide array of subjects in fields of study as diverse as microeconomics,
political behavior, computer science and game theory. PredictIt is excited to
support the work of our researcher partners as they push the boundaries of
human knowledge.”_

